# Heavy Mikado



## Nohandles (Jan 2, 2009)

To make a long story short, I've ended up with 3 Aristo Mallets two complete and one with the rear drivers missing. So the one with the drivers missing I've decided to make a heavy Mikado out of it. I need to find some good dimensioned drawings on the Mik. Do any of you have a source or drawings to share? 

Doug


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

So Doug, did they all need some kind of work where folks just wanted to unload them??


----------



## Hagen (Jan 10, 2008)

The drawings for the USRA heavy (and light) Mikado is in the Raildriver Locomotive Encyclopedia.
Well worth getting it.


----------



## Nohandles (Jan 2, 2009)

Posted By NTCGRR on 04/16/2009 7:51 PM
So Doug, did they all need some kind of work where folks just wanted to unload them??

Nope only the one has anything missing from it. The other 2 were in perfect condition.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Over at the aristo forum there are a couple threads about making a Northern out of a mallet.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I think the Mallet drive isn't very expensive. I'd contact Navin and see if I could make it 3 complete Mallets.


----------



## Hagen (Jan 10, 2008)

Then again, who needs three mallets


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Doug,I just googled "usra heavy mikado", and came up with prototype drawings. 

Larry


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Someone that just bought 3







I have two and would definitely add a third. Later RJD


----------



## Nohandles (Jan 2, 2009)

Posted By aceinspp on 04/17/2009 6:42 PM
Someone that just bought 3







I have two and would definitely add a third. Later RJD

I would keep it as is if there was any definite delivery of the part from Aristo. It would only cost 170 for the whole rear drivers. But who knows when Aristo will do their next run????


----------



## Hagen (Jan 10, 2008)

Posted By Larry Green on 04/17/2009 3:15 PM
Doug,I just googled "usra heavy mikado", and came up with prototype drawings. 

Larry

Yes, that drawing is the same as is in the raildriver encyclopedia


----------



## Nohandles (Jan 2, 2009)

After studding the Google drawings I think I'll just wait to get the rear drive unit and have another Mallet. Its a Great Northern so it has the Vande tender. Having 3 is quit ok with me. I have multiples of a other engines.
There wouldn't a whole lot left after the modification.


----------

